# CKEditor konfigurieren



## TinniTuss (17. März 2010)

Hallo Maik
Hallo Freunde


Seit einigen Tagen mache ich erste Gehversuche mit dem 'CKEditor' den ich in mein HTML/PHP eingebaut habe. Nicht allererste Sahne (der Einbau), hat im großen und ganzen aber einigermaßen geklappt.

Ich würde gern reines HTML übergeben, verändern und wieder zurückgeben. 'Hin' funktioniert gut, der HTML-'Code' sieht im Editor so aus wie er aussehen soll. Wenn ich mir allerdings ausgeben lasse was er zurückschickt, dann stelle ich fest, dass bestimmte Zeichen konvertiert wurden. Dass er mir aus Umlauten Entities macht, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung, sehr zuvorkommend, aber dass er vor jedes Anführungszeichen einen Backslash setzt, finde ich sehr unfreundlich. Dadurch wird der Code für mich unbrauchbar. Oder liegt es evtl. am PHP? Wird möglicherweise alles irgendwie umgewandelt, was 'per POST' hereinkommt?

Ein zusätzliches Dilemma ist, dass ich keine vernünftige Beschreibung oder Tutorial für den CKEditor gefunden habe, woraus ich entmehmen kann wie und wo ich das Ding evtl. konfigurieren kann. Ich bin schon geneigt andere Online-Editoren auszuprobieren. Aber ich will nicht vom Regen in die Traufe kommen und mich tagelang mit diesem Kram herumquälen wenn die Lösung irgendwie näher liegt.

Weiß hier jemand die Lösung?


Viele Grüße 
HH.


----------



## hela (17. März 2010)

TinniTuss hat gesagt.:


> .. Ein zusätzliches Dilemma ist, dass ich keine vernünftige Beschreibung oder Tutorial für den CKEditor gefunden habe, woraus ich entmehmen kann wie und wo ich das Ding evtl. konfigurieren kann. Ich bin schon geneigt andere Online-Editoren auszuprobieren...


Hallo,

ich würde einfach mal eine Suchmaschine verwenden, dann findet man folgendes:
CKEditor -> Support -> Documentation -> CKEditor Docs
      -> z.B. CKEditor 3.x Developer's Guide -> usw. usf.


----------



## TinniTuss (17. März 2010)

"...Warum kuckst Du nicht in die Suchmaschine Du alter Trottel..."

Warum muß ein Besucher sich immer zuerst entschuldigen, daß er jetzt eine Frage stellt und immer zuerst beteuern dass er schon drei Tage lang das gesamte Internet abgesucht hat?

Glaubst Du wirklich ich hätte nicht schon alles abgeklappert. Das was Du mir da empfiehlst, kannte ich schon, das kannst Du in der Pfeife rauchen.

Tut mir leid, wenn mich schließlich irgend ein Herr Google hierhin geführt hat und ich hier jemand gestört haben sollte.
Kuck Dir doch mal allein die Abteilung 'Setting Configurations' da steht aber auch wirklich nix was man gebrauchen kann, jedenfalls ich nicht. Oder wolltest Du mir evtl. den Support für 600$ empfehlen? 

Ich bin nicht klein "Dööfchen" dass sich nun überhaupt nicht zu helfen weiß. Immer wieder die selbe -Antwort von selbsternanten Foren-Gurus. Warum wir diese Domain nicht gleich zu google.com umgeleitet.

Auch 734 Beiträge in diesem Forum geben Dir nicht das Recht zu dieser Arroganz.

Ich will hier keine Doktorarbeit zu einem ganz spezielle Thema, sondern erste Hilfe von jemand der Erfahrung damit hat und die Hilfe aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann. Natürlich kann ich auch erst einen VHS-Kursus besuchen, Englisch lernen, vielleicht ein PHP-Fernstudium dazu. Aber dann brauche ich auch kein Forum (?) mehr.

Mensch komm von Deiner Wolke runter. 

Ich bin stinkesauer! 

Und wenn mir hier niemand beisteht, verzichte ich lieber in Zukunft auf die Hilfe (?) dieses Forums.

HH


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. März 2010)

Moin,

ich weiss zwar nicht, was für eine Laus dir über die Leber gelaufen ist, vielleicht holst du ja erstmal Luft 

Der 1. Anlaufpunkt ist nun mal die Dokumentation einer Software, darauf hat dich hela nur aufmerksam gemacht....da lese ich weder Arroganz noch sonstetwas anderes Böswilliges heraus.

Wenn du nicht spezielle Probleme nennen kannst, die du bei der Konfiguration hast, wird dir auch niemand spezieller helfen können.

Also: durchschnaufen, konkrete Frage stellen und auf konkrete Antwort warten


----------



## barnilo (2. August 2011)

Toll, und für diesen chaos beitrag registreire ich mich extra - supersache ;-(

mir jedenfalls wäre ebenfalls mit jemand, der kurz den weg aufzeigen könnt, wie man den cke konfigurieren könnte, auch gedient gewesen...

und nur so nebenbei, der Kollege Tinituss macht durchaus den glaubwürdigen Eindruck, daß er selbst auf den Gedanken zuerst nach der Doku zu suchen kommen könnt, eine vollnase würde ja nicht so genau beschreiben, was & warum er das sucht...

daher... tini - 5* .. mir gehen die Doku verweiser auch extrem auf n zeiger :---) ;-)

Beste Grüsse, ich such weiter


----------



## TinniTuss (2. August 2011)

Danke barnilo

...aber so, oder so ähnlich ist das in den meisten Foren. Wenn Du nicht hoch und 
heilig versicherst, dass Du erstmal drei Tage bei Google gesucht hast, und 12.000 
falsche Beiträge in diesem und anderen Foren gelesen hast, dann fängst Du Dir 
immer erst eine Belehrung ein. 

Wenn ich etwas weiß, mit dem ich jemandem helfen kann, der es nicht weiß, dann bin 
ich stolz, dass ich mein Wissen weitergeben kann. Ich sage nicht: "Such' erstmal'n 
paar Tage, dann kannste wiederkommen"

Es ist bei fast jedem Forum das gleiche.
Es wiederspricht jedem Forum-Gedanken und trotzdem...

Viel Gruß

HH.

PS. 
An das Thema 'CKEditor' bin ich seitdem nie wieder dran gegangen...
...die Anwendung liegt irgendwo auf'm Stapel... ganz unten... 

Viel Erfolg noch. - HH.


----------



## barnilo (2. August 2011)

Ey Meister Tinni

http://docs.cksource.com/ckeditor_api/symbols/CKEDITOR.config.html

Dat Teil ist easy, affengeil und ich hab mittlerweile 3 Stück seit dem letzten Posting *verkonfiguriert*

Supi, supi...  solltest dir gönnen ;-) tippgeb*

Beste Grüsse

PS.:
Du bist GOLD Member****? Dagobert Duck? gefällt mir


----------



## TinniTuss (2. August 2011)

Hallo barnilo

Danke für den Tip...
...aber mein allererstes Posting hier in diesem Thread ist schon ein paar Tage alt. Ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr richtig an die Problematik erinnern. 

Ich hatte 'ne Zeit lang etliche komische, unerklärliche Sachen, bis ich dann alle 1.000 beteiligte Dateien strikt nach utf-8 konvertiert hatte. Das war vorher teilweise MischMasch. Natürlich würde ich lieber mit einer vernünftigen DB arbeiten und meine Anwendung weiter in Richtung CMS entwickeln statt unzählige Einzeldateien wie einen Sack Flöhe zu hüten. Und dafür hätte ich schon ganz gerne diesen Editor integriert gehabt. Mittlerweile sind meine Bestände aber so angewachsen und komplex geworden, dass ich im Prinzip komplett neu anfangen müßte. Im laufenden Galopp auf ein anderes Pferd zu steigen trau ich mir jetzt, in diesem Projektstadium, nicht mehr zu.

Gold-Member... tatsächlich... Wow!
Aber Quantität ist nicht Qualität und...
sagt eigentlich gar nix.

Viel Gruß
HH.


----------

